# Do any US Markets still have "traditional" multiplier surge?



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Are there any US Markets that have been spared the switch? I know Canada and England still have the old multiplier system.

Also, New York (entire state including NYC), Los Angeles, and New Jersey all got switched in September 2019. Were these the last holdouts or are there still anymore?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My post right below yours. 2 nights now getting it


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

There's people in the Dallas Forum that know how to perform a trick that will convert the entire surge map into multiplier surge for a period of time. They won't tell anyone how they do it though. I don't want to know however because I play by the rules other than the occasional speeding.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

On average I do well. If I don’t do well I go in. 
why risk being deactivated cheat


----------



## TaraVon (Jan 11, 2020)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> There's people in the Dallas Forum that know how to perform a trick that will convert the entire surge map into multiplier surge for a period of time. They won't tell anyone how they do it though. I don't want to know however because I play by the rules other than the occasional speeding.


Didn't know that was even possible! Would like to know how it's done...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TaraVon said:


> Didn't know that was even possible! Would like to know how it's done...


Hey I totally wish I could help you out but I never actually learned the trick because when I drove for Uber I did this thing where I would just ping pong around down town and do like 35 short trips in a shift. Because of that I never wanted the multiplier surge because I would hardly ever do a long trip. I understand however that the multiplier surge could fit in to different strategies better than it fit into my strategy plus I like your eagerness so let me see if I can find out for you. I just need to find this dude on here that offered to explain how to convert the map into multiplier surge to anyone that wanted to know over private message. The fella I'm looking for has a generic avatar with just the first letter of his handle and the thread I speak of is in the Dallas forum. A little help here please @ukguydallas @NauticalWheeler @#professoruber @Dallas Uber @TomTheAnt


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hey I totally wish I could help you out but I never actually learned the trick because when I drove for Uber I did this thing where I would just ping pong around down town and do like 35 short trips in a shift. Because of that I never wanted the multiplier surge because I would hardly ever do a long trip. I understand however that the multiplier surge could fit in to different strategies better than it fit into my strategy plus I like your eagerness so let me see if I can find out for you. I just need to find this dude on here that offered to explain how to convert the map into multiplier surge to anyone that wanted to know over private message. The fella I'm looking for has a generic avatar with just the first letter of his handle and the thread I speak of is in the Dallas forum. A little help here please @ukguydallas @NauticalWheeler @#professoruber @Dallas Uber @TomTheAnt


No, Ian. Leave this one alone. "She" seems like bad news.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> No, Ian. Leave this one alone. "She" seems like bad news.


She's so eager to learn though.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> She's so eager to learn though.


"A thirst for knowledge with uncertain motive, but, likely impure intentions, is a recipe for malfeasance and dischord amongst the Dallas sub-forum."
- George Washington, in a letter to his wife, Martha, Summer 1782

*graciously lent on display from the Roswell, NM Public Library*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TaraVon said:


> Didn't know that was even possible! Would like to know how it's done...


Don't believe everything you read. No one can manipulate the surge back to the old multiplier, those who make this claim are &#128002; &#128169; &#127912;.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok well here's her profile screenshot from another thread and it seems legit but let me see if @TaraVon will comply with some type of exercise which if successfully completed will prove her authenticity and reveal her motives.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ian, talk to me offline about this later.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TaraVon said:


> Didn't know that was even possible! Would like to know how it's done...


Then we will see a new thread: I've been deactivated for no reason


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks to AB5 California Drivers has received the multiplier surge back as well as the 75/25 fare split like it used to be.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Thanks to AB5 California Drivers has received the multiplier surge back as well as the 75/25 fare split like it used to be.


Further proof that neither of these changes were to benefit the driver. They were simply a shady underhand way for Uber to raise the commission to 40% on the highest profit rides, throw a small bonus to the short rides, all while being totally un-transparent.

Remember...Uber's original plan in Charlotte was just give the drivers the small bonus..and nothing else... even on a very long ride...but enough screenshots of Uber taking $80 of a $100 fare got them to tweak it to a 60/40% split on long surge rides.

Despite the "based on your feedback" BS, no driver asked for these changes or liked them! Can't wait till the California changes become nationwide!

They should also allow customers to tip before the ride, like DoorDash and GrubHub, to get drivers to take the short rides.


----------



## TaraVon (Jan 11, 2020)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok well here's her profile screenshot from another thread and it seems legit but let me see if @TaraVon will comply with some type of exercise which if successfully completed will prove her authenticity and reveal her motives.
> 
> View attachment 400995


What would you like to know? lol.


----------

